# Best Farrier in Merseyside?



## Flame_ (1 September 2016)

Who are they and how do I contact them?

Must cover Knowsley/ Prescot area, be excellent at their job, personable, easy to get hold of and operate a straightforward making-and-keeping-appointments system.

I'm a good customer relocating to the area having used the same farrier over 10 years, always pay cash on the day and have a well behaved, 5yo, potential endurance arab.


Thanks


----------



## Lexi_ (1 September 2016)

Try Dan Williams - 07900 361031

We use him up in Rainford so I'm pretty sure he'd cover Knowsley and Prescot too - it's only down the road! Really nice guy, very good at his job and always turns up when you've booked him. If he has a slight flaw it's that he's not the quickest (very thorough!) but he's super helpful and great at handling the horses if you can't stay for the full appointment for whatever reason.


----------



## Flame_ (4 September 2016)

Thank you Lexi, much appreciated!


----------



## debbielinder (19 September 2016)

Mike Tyrer. I'm in Knowsley he does our whole yard now and comes vet recommended. 07759038565


----------

